# Optimizing Cable connection



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Does anyone know from experience a good way to optimize a cable connection. Plz dont give me Google search results because I can do that too. I would like some recommendations from people who tried it and it worked for them.


----------



## Chris A (May 9, 2000)

There were some good links in this thread. I would assume that these people are about the most knowledgeable. http://forums.techguy.org/t111571/s.html

There are some pretty speedy guys there...


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Cool tnx


----------



## high_on_h2O (Jan 7, 2003)

Hi TSGies,

I have a DSL connection at home and I detected that my DSL connection is much slower than it should be. I learn online thru lectures but due to the slow speed, it keeps buffering very often and transmits the video frame by frame. 

Is there a way to practically speed-up the connection?

I tried to increase the TCP receive window size setting in the registry but it didnt help.

Please let me know.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://speedguide.net has lots of good stuff.
Why dont you want google search results? Google has great results, the best tweak/speed sites will show up on google.


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Thats true but sometimes its hard to differentiate the good links from the bad ones. I prefer to follow people's advice as most of the people here are more experienced than me and its experience that counts.


----------



## Lisa2k (Sep 13, 2002)

To speed up your cable connection to the fastest it can go..download Dr. TCP here..http://www.dslreports.com/front/drtcp.html

Open it up DrTCP and start by changing the following settings:
Set the TCP Receive Window to 64240
Set the Path MTU Discovery to Yes
Select your network card in the drop-down list and then set the MTU to 1500
keep everything else on default
Click the save button and then the Exit button. 
You must reboot for these changes to take effect!!
After rebooting, re-run DrTCP on the machine, re-select your appropriate network card from the drop-down list and verify that all the settings were retained.

you'll be amazed at some of the speeds you get.  Good luck


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Lisa2k,got that link off of a friend,and was wondering about the causes of fluctuation and how much of a spread there should be with cable.Also ,i have five browsers and the tweak only seems to really make much of a difference in only three of them.Any comments or ideas,tks..........


----------



## Lisa2k (Sep 13, 2002)

Yessss....first off..it depends on the cable servers you are using, and the top speeds they advertise. For example, I use Optonline, and our top speeds can reach up to 10mb..where as another cable server, such as Roadrunner, let's say, can only reach high speeds of 2 Mb. I would recommend you try dslreport's broadband tweaks. You must first answer 11 questions *which include taking a few speed tests, a tweak test and a line test, then copying and pasting the URL's of the results into your request for a tweak. *The best number to put into the Dr. TCP RWIN for maximum speeds* I will direct you to the exact page *S*.

http://www.dslreports.com/overview?v=f

Go to 'software'..all the way to the right, then broadband tweaks. Immediately click on 'Before you ask for help, click right *here*!'.

You will have register, but it's for free


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Tried your test site but would`nt work for me?The graphics won`t load and they want to change settings and some system info!A little too much info for me.


----------



## Lisa2k (Sep 13, 2002)

Hmmm..that sounds odd. Maybe you clicked the link to the page I was directing you to for Broadband tweaks. You might be better off going this route. www.dslreports.com -- Then click forums on the left menu..then -- /all forums/software/broadband tweaks. I can't see why you would have any problems accessing this site. Good luck!

BTW - all they change is the RWIN window in Dr. Tcp, to set your cable speed to the maximumit can go. What cable server do you use?


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

ditto the advice about the DRTCP settings - if your line speed is above 3mb or so
(DrTCP is just an interface to your registry, and anything you change can be changed back again)

slower cable connections should use lower rwin settings
- here's a site that has them ready made: http://www.askmarvin.ca/grid/grid.htm

BBR won't recommend changing your settings other than what's in the DrTCP interface, not sure what you meant about that (i'm there quite a bit LOL)

Broadband reports also has some speed archives (note these tend to be the fastest guys around) - you're probably using eastlink? think they're about 5000/800 - your mileage may vary
http://www.dslreports.com/archive or
http://www.dslreports.com/archive/eastlink.ca

anyways give BBR tweaks forum a shot, very friendly, very helpful


----------



## REE1 (Feb 3, 2003)

There are 2 free applications you need to download :Cablenut at http://www.cablenut.com and TCP Optimizer at http://www.btinternet.com/~connetica/tcpopt.htm . You can tweak your system so that it flies . Have fun , Ralph


----------

